# Getting stains out of white hair



## HoosierShadow

What's the best way to get stains out of a goat with white hair? The girls have decided to lay in the dirt to sleep at night, and poo/urine has left a couple of light stains in one of the does hair on her hip/bag leg. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## liz

I'm sure I've seen it posted here at one time...I think you can use a specific type of dog shampoo thats made for white dogs to remove stains.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

There a bunch of whitening dog shampoos. You can pick one up most places including the pet isle at Walmart.  The shampoo should be purple or blue in color and most I have used work great. :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats

Here are some great links on it... :thumb:

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3381&p=39511&hilit=urine+stains#p39511

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=9027&p=114019&hilit=urine+stains#p114019

viewtopic.php?f=25&t=3829&p=44191&hilit=urine+stains#p44191


----------



## KW Farms

There is a horse coat cleaner...Cowboy Magic brand...works excellent for getting the stains out. You spray on, scrub, let it set, and then wash it out. :thumb:


----------



## Dani-1995

I use horse whitening shampoo and leave it to sit about 1 to 2 minutes (depending on how bad the stains are). It works really well! The stuff I use is called fiebings blue frost, its a shampoo and conditioner so they won't get dry, itchy skin (my wether has a tendancy to have dry skin)


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thank You all sooo much! I'll see what the farm store or Horse Cents has and look for the brands that were recommended  I We do have some horse shampoo hubby brought home a while back, but he put it in an empty water bottle so I don't know what it is, it's green and....I think it STINKS LOL I haven't used it yet though, but I want to make sure whatever I use is going to get the stains out and not over dry the hair like Dani stated.


----------



## toth boer goats

Your welcome.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I have only ever seen whitening shampoo be blue or purple so the green stuff is most likely some other sort of shampoo.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Yeah it's something they use for the horses, but have no clue what it's called and he doesn't pay attention to the name of that stuff, but he said it's really good shampoo. 

With the whitening shampoo's...can you use it on color at all or will it affect the color? The does are white, except the red doe that I have been talking about in the other post - the one that hasn't fully shed out yet. She's got all her baby fuzz...LOL


----------



## Subgoat Girls

I've only used the whitening shampoo on dogs but have used it on a dog that was almost all white and a dog that only had a teeny bit on her chest and it didn't make any difference in the none white hairs. In fact the dog with white has about 30% red on him and there was no change in the red at all.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks!


----------



## PznIvyFarm

We had a white horse as a kid - we used laundry blueing (probably the same stuff those whitening shampoos use now, but they weren't around - or at least not readily accessible to poor 4H kids)


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I have used the dog whitening shampoo on dogs of all colors. :wink: It cleans the white to shining bright and enhances the other colors a little. :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks again! I am heading to town in a little while and I'll see what I can find. The kids have their next 4-H meeting tomorrow night - Showmanship so they have to bring their animals. We want to get everyone washed tomorrow


----------



## Renegade

I've never had any luck with dog whitening shampoos. They never seem to get my goats really white. Of course it could be the Georgia red clay that never wants to come out of anything. We use the following products that work very well for us.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=whitening shampoo

http://www.tractorsupply.com/equine...eg-white-n-brite-trade-shampoo-32-oz--5023396

http://www.tractorsupply.com/equine...oy-magic-greenspot-remover-for-horses-5800405

HTH
Donna


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Oh and one trick with the whitening shampoo is to apply it and scrub in before using any water. This allows it to penetrate the stain without being diluted.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks again so much! I wasn't able to get it today  I had an appointment that took FOREVER, and the store closed before we could get over there. I should be able to get it tomorrow while I am out.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I haven't had a chance to get shampoo yet, but going to get it this afternoon since we don't need to wash them until most likely Saturday morning.

Looking into getting Quick Silver. Anyone used it? I doubt it has conditioner in it, so I'll do what was suggested in another post and fill a spray bottle with some conditioner and water and spray them real good with it after their bath <I use Aussie...love the stuff!>.

I'm assuming I probably shouldn't use this on the solid red doe? I know it's been mentioned it helps bring color out, but as long as someone can guarantee she'll look okay....LOL


----------



## Randi

Rio Vista makes a great whitening shampoo for horses. I think you can get that or another on-line brand at Jeffers.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I have used all kinds of dog whitening shampoo from Walmart brand to $20 tiny bottles. 
I have used them on dogs of all colors and never had a issue. 
I also think they are all about the same effectiveness no mater the price as long as applies before water. Some brands breakdown much quicker if added to a wet coat. 
I have never used the horse stuff so can't speak for it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Take before and after photos!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks so much! I will do the before/after pics  My only disappointment with the girls at all is their clip job, I am no pro! But this is our learning year  Our girls are also probably more 'ethiopian' size than many too, hehe..but they are percentage does.. 

I was going to get dog shampoo at Walmart, but it's a long drive to Walmart. Kmart didn't have anything, just basic dog shampoo. The only other place would be the feed store. Quick Silver is about $8.00 a bottle which I didn't plan to spend more than $10 as I am on such a tight budget with this stuff.

Fingers crossed....show is Saturday afternoon! Thinking we'll wash early Saturday morning IF it's sunny and warm, otherwise Friday and pray they don't get dirty! The only other thing I worry about is hopefully they don't get too sunken in or too much of a belly! That is something we still haven't really 'figured out'. It's supposed to get warm again <upper 80s>, and they don't particularly like to eat much until the afternoon on warm days, so we'll have to do lots of bribing so they look okay


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

Yes, please be sure to at least let us know what works good for you! I have some dirty girls that I hope to show as well. I swear they take dirt baths like chickens do.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! I will! Our girls are dirty too, in fact they look horrible LOL I hope when we wash them it makes their bad hair cut look better LOL I just haven't mastered this clipping doe thing yet! Our girls hair grows out soooo fast!!! It would be great if it would grow out evenly! I clipped two weeks ago and I tell ya I think their hair grew an inch...LOL 

I know people that prep yearlings, and are currently prepping for a sale next month and the big sale in Sept. I never thought to ask them what they use...sheesh!


----------

